# Harvesting honey after the winter.



## kimya87 (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking for some advice on how to proceed with harvesting honey after a hive doesn't make it through the winter.

We live in Utah so our winter gets pretty cold. We knew our bees were alive after Christmas but upon inspection this last week we discovered they had not made it through. We opened the hives to clean them out and found lots of frames with honey still capped. Is it ok to harvest this honey even though we had dead bee's that we vacuumed off the frames. It has warmed here a bit not for too long but we did notice there was some molding that had started. I don't want the honey to go to waste but I don't want to make my family or our new bee's sick either. Can we harvest it? Also we have a couple of frames of honey that look pretty clean except you can tell there is some bee poop on them, should leave those out or are they ok to harvest as well. Please help.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

The mold will not hurt your new bees. I would feed it to your new hive.it is most likly crystallized. Meaning it will be hard to harvest. A lot of Mite treatments say not to use with honey supers on


----------

